

600 homosexuals arrested in 2014 in India - avinassh
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/451095/600-homosexuals-arrested-2014.html

======
avinassh
tldr;

> At least 750 cases were registered and 600 people arrested under Section 377
> of Indian Penal Code in 2014 after Supreme Court struck down 2009 Delhi High
> Court verdict which decriminalised homosexuality.

> According to Home Ministry statistics, the country witnessed registration of
> 778 cases and 587 arrests under Section 377 until October.

Section 377 [0] says that:

> 377\. Unnatural offences: Whoever voluntarily has carnal intercourse against
> the order of nature with any man, woman or animal, shall be punished with
> imprisonment for life, or with imprisonment of either description for term
> which may extend to ten years, and shall also be liable to fine.

[0] -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_377_of_the_Indian_Penal...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_377_of_the_Indian_Penal_Code)

